#  >  > Συζητήσεις >  > > >  >  > Εργασίες >  > > >  >  > Αρχιτεκτονικά >  > > >  >  > ΓΟΚ - ΝΟΚ - Κτιριοδομικός >  > > >  >  > ΝΟΚ: Αποθήκες σύμφωνα με το άρθρο 12 της Υγ. Διατ. 96967

## P.A.

Καλημέρα,

 Εξετάζω την εγκατάσταση μιας επιχείρησης αποθήκευσης τροφίμων όπως ορίζεται στο άρθρο 12 της Υγ. Διατ. 96967.

 Η ερώτησή μου είναι η παρακάτω:

 Μια τέτοια επιχείρηση μπορεί να ιδρυθεί σε χώρο με χαρακτηρισμό κατάστημα ή πρέπει ο χώρος να είναι χαρακτηρισμένος ως αποθήκη??

 Θυμίζω ότι η 96967 μιλάει γενικώς για ''καταστήματα υγιειονομικού  ενδιαφέροντος''  και κατά μια έννοια μια αποθήκη που διαθέτει χονδρικώς  προϊόντα στο εμπόριο μπορεί να θεωρηθεί κατάστημα (ίσως??).

 Έχει κάποιος εμπειρία πάνω στο θέμα?

 Ευχαριστώ

----------


## Xάρης

Χωρίς να γνωρίζω τη νομοθεσία για αδειοδοτήσεις θα εφιστούσα την προσοχή σου στο ότι το κατάστημα, σε αντίθεση με την αποθήκη, χρειάζεται και θερμομόνωση, άρα ΠΕΑ και τις αντίστοιχες ηλεκτρομηχανολογικές μελέτες που δεν χρειάζονται οι αποθήκες, όπως και το ότι έχει άλλες απαιτήσεις σε πυροπροστασία.

----------

P.A.

----------

